# Flipnotics Coffee Space - Austin, Tx.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Flipnotics Coffee Space has been a staple in South Austin for over 17 years. We focus mainly on quality coffee purchased from Texas Coffee Traders. We serve FT/O coffees and will be switching to loose leaf teas soon. Our menu is made up mostly of baked goods and wrapped sandwiches.

New tree-hous&#8230;

More...


----------

